# Preisentwicklung Sale?



## DerUnbeugsame (4. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,

die bikes, die sich zzt. schon im Sale befinden, werden die noch mehr reduziert? Wenn ja, wann?

Danke.

Gruß

DU


----------



## Radon-Bikes (4. Dezember 2017)

DerUnbeugsame schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die bikes, die sich zzt. schon im Sale befinden, werden die noch mehr reduziert? Wenn ja, wann?
> 
> ...



#glaskugel - ob und wann weitere Reduzierungen kommen, können wir aktuell nicht sagen. Allerdings solltest Du bedenken, dass aktuell bereits viele Modell ausverkauft oder nur noch in einzelnen Größen erhältlich sind.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (10. Dezember 2017)

Die werden bereits jetzt nochmal deutlich reduziert und zwar nachts! Vergleich die Preise einfach nachts um halb drei, da kann man ordentlich sparen!


----------

